# Roids



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah... I have riods, the polar variety


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice stuff there, man!


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, I felt the need to dig them out and get a pic after you mentioned you got one.


I found them buried in an upstairs storage room  The older one had nine pics left in it :lmao:

The film is screwed but the camera works.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

wow cool cameras. they have become quite rare I think the last time I saw them was when I was just a kid, back in the early 90s


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 1, 2008)

ahaha! I'll have to take a picture of the barbie one I recieved for my birthday in the 5th grade... that thing is friggin sweet


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 2, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> wow cool cameras. they have become quite rare I think the last time I saw them was when I was just a kid, back in the early 90s



hahah head down to an old thrift store once in a while
you can pick up an old polaroid for a few bucks, whether it works or not is another issue...


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't seen any thrift stores where I live but there are some antique stores here so maybe I will be able to find an old camera like these there ^^


----------



## Battou (Apr 3, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> I haven't seen any thrift stores where I live but there are some antique stores here so maybe I will be able to find an old camera like these there ^^



I see a lot more of the kodak six and pockets than I do of polaroids in the antique shop here, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Miaow (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one also - just moved house and found it LOL havent used it for ages I should get hold of a film to test it out and see if it works


----------



## Battou (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, it seems everyone who has one has forgotten about it. Instead of getting rid of them they find themselves buried in the closet lol.


----------



## Miaow (Apr 4, 2008)

Rats - just went trying to find a film for my polaroid and no where down here we tried had any   I spose it isnt a common thing for people to stock nowadays...


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 4, 2008)

actually i looked around today and Target has both polaroids and film for it
around $30 for the camera and $10 for a pack of film


----------



## Battou (Apr 5, 2008)

Yahoozy said:


> actually i looked around today and Target has both polaroids and film for it
> around $30 for the camera and $10 for a pack of film



Hell of a bargin, I paid close to thirty for the film packet


----------

